# dose a good school= high end job



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

hi evey one im looking at few different schools, CIA at greystone(in Napa) the others are not known they are tech schools which have culanary schools.

what im asking is if i go to the CIA will haveing a degree (AA) from there advance me further in the industre, im trying to figure out if its worth spending the money to move and go to CIA.

the other school im looking at is instatue of technoligy in rosevill (near sacramento) they have a 15month program in culanary arts, they say they are working on getting acreded for AA's but i dont know when that will happen.

also if any one here gose to the CIA i would really like to talk to u please email me at [email protected] AIM alexmack32


----------



## cacook (Jan 18, 2006)

In a word...no.

But being that's pretty much the top school in the nation...it will definitely help you get your foot in the door in more higher end places. But chances are you will still start out as a commis or prep cook.


----------



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

No.

A better school will make it easier to get your foot in the door in the industry, and might teach you more. However you'll still start out at the bottom of the brigade, and you'll still need to work your way up. 

I got into the business without any education, worked my way up to the top restaurants, and ended up having to supervise and train many culinary school grads. Too many have stars in their eyes, and really don't know what the business is about. 

No matter what school you go to, if you're starting out in fine dining, you likely won't make any more than 10 dollars an hour, and you'll probably end up peeling vegetables and straining stock...


----------



## cacook (Jan 18, 2006)

Like he said...you'll probably start out peeling vegetables and straining stock, so make sure you're the best at peeling vegetables and straining stock.


----------



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

well i understand no matter whear i go i will start at the botom, im ok with that i have been working in restrants for 5 years evey one starts at the botom and works your way up,

will it help having the edacation being able to clime up the lader faster? 



im trying to figure out if CIA is worth going to with the cost that it is to go there will it pay me back over the years


----------



## cacook (Jan 18, 2006)

It's a really great school that I've personally never experienced...and I'm sure it will help to some degree, but in my opinion it's not worth the money unless you have it to spare. Being that you already have experience in the industry, I think that will help more than anything. The fastest way to move up is to work the hardest, do everything clean and beautiful, and don't say no to anything your chef asks you unless it's completel innapropriate.


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Damack-
I keep telling every student I meet, check out all the local schools- I'm in Sacramento myself- I attend Napoli Culinary Academy- small school, but culinary management- not just arts (chef). There are many programs around requiring various financial and time commitments- you need to find out what works best for you and what will meet your personal goals. Gather info, visit schools- go from there. (also you may want to brush up on your spelling- for when you fill out applications or put together a resume'- your posts are a bit rough.)


----------



## damack (Feb 21, 2007)

Chad Aaland;156981 said:


> my opinion it's not worth the money unless you have it to spare. QUOTE]
> 
> ya thats the idea i dont have the cash i already have debt. ill go to CIA if i can get the grant money. but im thinking IT in rosevill thats 20.000 less. im going to go visset CIA with in the next few weeks.


----------

